# Supermarkets on the Costa del Sol - which do you use?



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi,

I live in El Faro, next to Fuengirola, and there is a wide variety of supermarkets available: Waitrose/Iceland, Lidl, Carrefour, Mercador, Eroski. I have been going to Waitrose/Iceland for the few British goods that are only available there, and to Lidl for the rest of the shopping, but only because Lidl is very close to Waitrose and on my way back.

How does Lidl prices/range compare with local Spanish supermarkets? Why would I contemplate shopping at Carrefour, Mercador, Eroski?

What's your experience?

Wibs


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm a Mercadona shopper, with occasional purchases from Supersol or smaller independent shops for the few British/international products we buy, and a stock up at Morrisons in Gibraltar once or twice a year, plus what I bring back from trips to the UK.

I pretty much everything I want in Mercadona and their prices are good. Their fish counter is excellent and the own brand toiletries/skincare ranges are very good too, and incredibly cheap. I have two branches within a 10 minute walk from my house and that's important to me as we don't have a car.

I like the fact that from what I have read Mercadona seem to pay their staff quite well for supermarket work, and give most of them permanent contracts, apart from those they take on as temporary staff during the summer and over Xmas/New Year.

Lidl is out of town and I have to catch a bus to get there. I go in there maybe twice a year but find very little to buy, maybe a couple of things just before Christmas.

Most of our fruit and vegetables we buy from local fruterias or markets as the prices are so much lower and th quality is generally good. Bought a kilo of strawberries yesterday from the market in Málaga for €1.20, which I thought was pretty good for January! I was delighted that Mercadona were selling raspberries over Xmas, though, which I've never seen in there before, at €1.99 a punnet which was the same price I saw them for in Aldi in Torrox Costa recently


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We tend to use Mercadona for the 'main shop' but also use Consum, Vidal and even Mas y Mas on occasions.

If we're passing, we might use Carrefour as they are the only ones to stock the large pots of Nutella (for the children).

So, it's really horses-for-courses, they all have their merits.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

As a Spanish supermarket virgin could dome of our more knowledgeable members give us a rough guide as to what order they would be in price wise

Is Eroski the dearer one, and where dies Masy Mas fit in

Thanks


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I have used Mercadona for years. Prices good but the fairly limited choice is starting to get really boring. Find myself making a few more trips down to Iceland on the coast in Fuengirola to restore my sanity.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Well I posted the original question just prior to setting off to do the weekly shop at Iceland/Waitrose and Lidl. A couple of points I noted:

Nether Iceland nor Lidl had coffee capsules for the popular Dolce Gusto coffee machines. I had to go to the home appliance/electronic store, Wartons, to get those! Neither had spring onions either, nor cooked roast beef, though Iceland used to have them both when I first arrived in September, (where to get now, anybody??)

This time I have filed my till receipts, so I can compare with another supermarket (is there no price comparison websites for Spanish supermarkets as we have in the UK??)

Wibs


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Mercadona stocks the Dulce Gusto coffee capsules (I bought some today). Like the majority of posters, I also shop in Mercadona and find that it stocks everything I need, without the necessity to go elsewhere.
I do not know about comparison sites, but Mercadona do have online shopping, so you could put your potential purchases into their website for a comparison


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wibs said:


> Well I posted the original question just prior to setting off to do the weekly shop at Iceland/Waitrose and Lidl. A couple of points I noted:
> 
> Nether Iceland nor Lidl had coffee capsules for the popular Dolce Gusto coffee machines. I had to go to the home appliance/electronic store, Wartons, to get those! Neither had spring onions either, nor cooked roast beef, though Iceland used to have them both when I first arrived in September, (where to get now, anybody??)
> 
> ...


You may find that as time goes by you get more used to the products and produce that are available here and are not phased if spring onions and strawberries aren't available in December. 
I gave up buying British products years and years ago because I resented spending time going to special supermarkets to get expensive British items. (It was quite difficult to get food from other countries back then). I also realised that a lot of the stuff I was tracking down was pretty crappy - gravy powder for example, a cocktail of chemicals and little else. Same for custard powder, rice pudding in tins, biscuits, cakes... Another deciding factor was moving out of Madrid city. Where I am now there are no specialised shops or departments in supermarkets, just Carrefour. Thirdly I had my daughter and didn't want to spend my time looking for Brit products when I could be doing nicer things with her, and lastly airlines started charging for luggage so now I have to pack everything into hand luggage and sometimes I don't even have room for an extra magazine let alone a packet of biccies so all ties with UK food were effectively broken.
EXCEPT, of course tea :tea: We all have our weak spot!
In fact I spent quite a few years drinking Spanish tea and then decided enough was enough. Now things have changed so much that I can get decaff Tetleys and decaff PG Tips in Carrefour so when I go I stock up with enough to keep me going for months.
I'm not past buying a packet of biscuits or some Branston pickle when I go to Carrefour, but I don't miss it and never go to a shop specifically for a British product (except ... )


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Wibs said:


> Well I posted the original question just prior to setting off to do the weekly shop at Iceland/Waitrose and Lidl. A couple of points I noted:
> 
> Nether Iceland nor Lidl had coffee capsules for the popular Dolce Gusto coffee machines. I had to go to the home appliance/electronic store, Wartons, to get those! Neither had spring onions either, nor cooked roast beef, though Iceland used to have them both when I first arrived in September, (where to get now, anybody??)
> 
> ...


Seek and ye shall find:-

https://soysuper.com/?gclid=CMuA7ujZmsoCFQ26GwodMbMIKg

There is more than one comparison site, just type 'comparador precios supermercados' into Google.

Mercadona used to sell really nice prepacked rare roast beef, but it disappeared after the recession set in, I suppose it was a luxury item not many people bought. They sold it in Carrefour too but I haven't seen it in there for a good couple of years either. Wish it would come back.

Mercadona sell a few British products - Heinz baked beans, Kelloggs cornflakes and McVities digestives to name a few, as well as the tea Pesky Wesky mentioned. They do add stuff to their range all the time, you can buy two types of hummus in there now which were certainly not available when we first came here.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Masymas folks, any observations on that store ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Masymas folks, any observations on that store ?


We don't have it in the Madrid area


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Masymas folks, any observations on that store ?


We had a branch in our town but it closed down a few months ago. I didn't like going in their as it had a peculiar smell (didn't smell clean to me) and the staff could be very rude. Rather than calling more people to open cash registers if a queue has built up, as they do in Mercadona, the assistants in MasyMas would abruptly tell you to go to the other queue, even if it was long, if they were going on a break. The only thing I ever went in for was cooked meats sliced to order after Mercadona stopped selling non prepacked ones (apart from jamón) but I always had to queue for ages at the deli counter as they only had one assistant on. So I don't miss it. Other branches may be different, of course.


----------



## The Quilt (Aug 19, 2015)

We use in roughly this order, Mercadona, Dia, Dealz(Which is in Torremolinos...Poundland in UK) and occasionally Iceland.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mercadona mostly, occasionally carrefour, and every now and again Iceland

Jo xxx


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Consum here (they are a Valencian cooperative) probably my favourite, Mercadona (it's right next door to me - but I don't particularly like their product lines/lack of decent brands - but it is cheap - and they always have fresh skimmed milk which is a bonus (some of the others do too - just not in every one) Their own brand stuff has had a lot of controversy lately over their sourcing - going outside of Spain for things like their own olive oil). 

I like Al Campo the best I think - but so rarely go as it's quite far away. Carrefour is fine and probably has the best mini expat section, and their fruit and veg is the largest if I don't get time to get to the market. Never been to a masymas. I went to Iceland in Javea before Christmas which was handy for (expensive) Christmas dinner condiments and mince pies and some Waitrose goods which I missed - but that was a yearly treat. I use the local Asian supermarket for Asian foods at rock bottom prices.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Mercadona , best prices probably also the best employer. Aldi/Lidl cheap , good product & normally excellent veg produce if I don't buy at the market. , Eroski one of the dearest. Got one i can walk to . How it stays open know one knows. Play spot the customer normally.
Día% wellwhat can I say. Up here on a saturday when the south -americans shop late afternoon /evening you'd think the place had been looted. Tried another one about 20kms away & it was the same there . :lol: 
Carrefour , we haven't one around here . Used them in Cartegna & Elche but not a fan. 

loads of spring onions in Mercadona yesterday.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> As a Spanish supermarket virgin could dome of our more knowledgeable members give us a rough guide as to what order they would be in price wise
> 
> Is Eroski the dearer one, and where dies Masy Mas fit in
> 
> Thanks


When I first got here I thought Eroski was a chain of sex shops like Ann Summers in the UK.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

As my fav wind up in a supermarket needs no language skills I might try it in Spain.......



To wind up staff and other customers when buying alcohol take your 6 wine, 48 beer and 3 bottles of spirits- also pick up a packet of nappies- then set all of your goods on the edge of the checkout table. 

Then stand in the queue muttering to yourself and counting on your fingers- as if you are adding up the total cost.

Then when it comes your turn to be served- to the horror of onlooking customers and attentive cashier- lift the nappies and say ' I will just leave them- ain't got enough dosh!!"


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Mercadona might be a good employer but most of the women on the tills resemble a bunch of fish wives. You get less than 5% of their attention while the rest of it goes to gossipping with their fellow till workers and bad mouthing others. It seems to be socially acceptable as management do nothing about it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

el romeral said:


> Mercadona might be a good employer but most of the women on the tills resemble a bunch of fish wives. You get less than 5% of their attention while the rest of it goes to gossipping with their fellow till workers and bad mouthing others. It seems to be socially acceptable as management do nothing about it.


Wow, really?
Is there a high number of foreign customers that they think don't understand them?
Maybe you should try complaining or asking the till girl for a little more attention?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't get me started about cheeky till girls 

I remember when I was young free and single going into Tesco. I bought a chicken meal for one, a fish dinner for one and a beef dinner for one.

I put them at the till and the till girl looked at them smiled and said to me- " I bet you're single"

I replied " oh, you know that by my purchases ?"

She replied " no, it's cos you're an ugly [email protected]!"


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We go to Carrrefour 90% of the time because it is conveniently located and it's a big one with appliances, dvds and not just groceries.
We also supplement some veg by going to a local farm which is part garden centre part organic veg shop. Small place but great quality and dirt cheap.

Have been to a few Consums too but only because we have been out and they have been near by when we need something. Same goes for Lidl but don't think it's all that good.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty much all of them for the variety that it offers. Occasionally, I go to SuperCor in Torrel del Mar which is owned by El Cortes Ingles. Very expensive and I rarely see more than one other customer in there. High quality products though. We try to use local and smaller shops for fruit and veg as the quality seems to be better and they are generally cheaper than the mainstream supermarkets. We enjoy the constantly changing product lines in Lidl and our local Aldi was recently refurbished and is now very good.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Wow, really?
> Is there a high number of foreign customers that they think don't understand them?
> Maybe you should try complaining or asking the till girl for a little more attention?


Nothing at all to do with being foreign . They behave like this for all customers.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

el romeral said:


> Nothing at all to do with being foreign . They behave like this for all customers.


I just asked because in my local Mercadona there aren't a lot of foreigners and this doesn't happen and I thought it might be an explanation. It wasn't supposed to be a weird question at all.


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Ultimately, it will be dependent on where I settle and personal/public transport. Currently in the UK it is Lidl and Aldi together with local shop. I would like it better if it was all local but here there is not the range, tbh

I have enjoyed the local shops in Alicante and the prices are excellent, especially fruit n veg, compared to the UK.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lidl seems to have the rudest staff, not sure why as they are supposed to be the best payers. UK Lidl were advertising for graduate trainees, £40,000pa. Plus a car.

Supercor is good but expensive, love their bread. Mercadona is ok. Always very clean looking but too many prepackaged stuff. Alcampo is good and being a French company have some good own brand items.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I just asked because in my local Mercadona there aren't a lot of foreigners and this doesn't happen and I thought it might be an explanation. It wasn't supposed to be a weird question at all.


It doesn't happen in either of mine, either. Some of the check-out operators are more "smiley" than others, but their communication with each other tends to be confined to asking for more change for their tills and that kind of thing. Sometimes they can be more chatty than I'd ideally like with other customers whilst I'm waiting behind them, but that's Spain for you!

By the way, El romeral mentioned "the women on the tills". In my local Mercadonas, about half the check-out operators are men. I was served by one today and another man was operating the next till. It was busy and every one of the check-outs was staffed, the first time I can remember seeing that happen.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Mercadona and Lidl. Carrefour for non-groceries stuff occasionally. We rarely sought out UK brands.



el romeral said:


> Mercadona might be a good employer but most of the women on the tills resemble a bunch of fish wives. You get less than 5% of their attention while the rest of it goes to gossipping with their fellow till workers and bad mouthing others. It seems to be socially acceptable as management do nothing about it.


I came across that frequently but strangely not so much in Mercadona. They seemed quite professional in the two stores we used. I guess that it depends to a certain extent on the individual store/manager culture.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

el romeral said:


> Mercadona might be a good employer but most of the women on the tills resemble a bunch of fish wives. You get less than 5% of their attention while the rest of it goes to gossipping with their fellow till workers and bad mouthing others. It seems to be socially acceptable as management do nothing about it.


Not in my experience. We use three branches regularly (Medina, Los Barrios and Jerez Area Sur) and the staff in all three are totally on the ball. Perhaps you're just unlucky and have a branch with poor management.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

There is a big Supercor right next to one of the Mercadona's we used. We went in there once to have a look around. Masses of very fresh looking fruit and veg, incredible variety of fresh meat and fish - and no customers.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We buy fruit & veg, bread, cheese and some meat products in the local village shops and market, because I know they are produced locally (and are no more expensive than supermarkets). I go to Mercadona for everthing else. Their fresh fish counter is brilliant, much better than the one in the village. We buy their own-brand goods (Steinberg beer, Comportillo wine, Bosque Verde cleaning products, Deliplus shampoos etc) wherever possible because they are excellent value and good quality. 

Every six months or so we go to Morrisons in Gibraltar and stock up on English teabags, Australian wines, Asian spices and Branston pickle. 

Carrefour does have an "exotic foods" section which sells some non-Spanish products but they are very expensive. Their stores tend to be huge and I get exhausted just wandering around for hours trying to find what I want. Life's too short!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> There is a big Supercor right next to one of the Mercadona's we used. We went in there once to have a look around. Masses of very fresh looking fruit and veg, incredible variety of fresh meat and fish - and no customers.


Is Supercor part of El Corte Inglés? What were the prices like?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Is Supercor part of El Corte Inglés? What were the prices like?


We have a Supercor in Torre del Mar (yes, I think they are owned by El Corte Inglés). I have been in there once or twice to have a look around but never bought anything. They had some things which were not available in Mercadona (double cream, for example) but I thought the prices were very high.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Consum is our local with a trip out required for Mercadona, Eroski and Aldi ,we have a Carrefour opening soon too so plenty choice. I buy fruit and veg on the local markets and use the village butchers for meat. Consum own brands are good and I think the prices are too. The local coperatives are pretty good for all sorts of groceries too and particularly good for wine. I use the local Rastro sometimes if I have ran out of something I cant get unless we have a trip to Iceland and have a bacon buttie while I am there


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

maureen47 said:


> Consum is our local with a trip out required for Mercadona, Eroski and Aldi ,we have a Carrefour opening soon too so plenty choice. I buy fruit and veg on the local markets and use the village butchers for meat. Consum own brands are good and I think the prices are too. The local coperatives are pretty good for all sorts of groceries too and particularly good for wine. I use the local Rastro sometimes if I have ran out of something I cant get unless we have a trip to Iceland and have a bacon buttie while I am there


Where's the new Carrefour opening? ... and when?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Is Supercor part of El Corte Inglés? What were the prices like?


Yes I think so. I didn't really look at the prices. It's right next to Mercadona at Sotogrande and we could get nearly everything in there.

El Corte Ingles also have a store called OpenCor - they are like a Tesco Metro - a big convenience store.

They also have Bricor which is a DIY/building store - there's one at Palmones right next to Leroy Merlin and it's always empty too.

I often wonder if El Corte Ingles retail empire is a money laundering front - they never seem to have any customers.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jimenato said:


> I often wonder if El Corte Ingles retail empire is a money laundering front - they never seem to have any customers.


We went to the main store in Málaga on Thursday to get some suitcases in the sales and they certainly had plenty of customers then, it was really busy.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, SuperCor is owned by El Corte Inglés. It says so on the front of the store!! When we want real double cream, not the lower fat Spanish version, we use Elmlea from Supersol. Much higher fat content than montar so better for making icecreams etc...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Yes, SuperCor is owned by El Corte Inglés. It says so on the front of the store!! When we want real double cream, not the lower fat Spanish version, we use Elmlea from Supersol. Much higher fat content than montar so better for making icecreams etc...


Elmlea isn't real double cream, though, it's marketed as an alternative to cream.


Elmlea | Brands in action | UK & Ireland

I don't like the taste of it. If I want a thicker cream I use creme fraiche instead (nata fresca from Mercadona) as I like the sharper taste. I suppose you could sweeten it if you wanted to.


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> Elmlea isn't real double cream, though, it's marketed as an alternative to cream.
> 
> 
> Elmlea | Brands in action | UK & Ireland
> ...


Vegetable fat 28% and vegetable oil 8.8% are added to milk 63%. This artificial concoction requires food ‘additives’ like emulsifiers E435 E322 (made from soya i.e. GM), stabilisers E412, E410 and colour E 100a (white).


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Elmlea isn't real double cream, though, it's marketed as an alternative to cream.
> 
> 
> Elmlea | Brands in action | UK & Ireland
> ...


Agree. I don't understand why anyone would buy it. Matter of taste I suppose.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> We went to the main store in Málaga on Thursday to get some suitcases in the sales and they certainly had plenty of customers then, it was really busy.


By the way, although we tend to think of El Corte Inglés as expensive, I bought a 77cm Samsonite suitcase there (with 30% off) for €136.50. The same model is available on the House of Fraser website for 165 pounds (it's not in the sale). John Lewis are only offering 20% off Samsonite, and don't stock this particular model although the closest thing to it is 132.50 (pounds). I wanted a very lightweight one as I don't like a quarter of my luggage allowance being taken up by the suitcase itself.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> We went to the main store in Málaga on Thursday to get some suitcases in the sales and they certainly had plenty of customers then, it was really busy.


I don't think I've ever been in an El Corte department store. More of a Chinese bazaar shopper.:happy:


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Where's the new Carrefour opening? ... and when?


This year apparently , near Decathlon in Xativa


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jimenato said:


> I don't think I've ever been in an El Corte department store. More of a Chinese bazaar shopper.:happy:


My last suitcase came from one of those and it broke during my first trip with it. Complete and utter false economy, never again.

I do buy other things from them, however.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

jimenato said:


> I often wonder if El Corte Ingles retail empire is a money laundering front - they never seem to have any customers.


The Corte Inglés just outside of Seville in San Juan de Aznalfarache always seems to be packed to the gills when I go. Huge traffic jams to get in or out of the parking garage. Lines of people waiting to get in to the dressing rooms. In my family we always joke that we must be the only ones not finding the give-aways, because everything seems really expensive to me.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kalohi said:


> The Corte Inglés just outside of Seville in San Juan de Aznalfarache always seems to be packed to the gills when I go. Huge traffic jams to get in or out of the parking garage. Lines of people waiting to get in to the dressing rooms. In my family we always joke that we must be the only ones not finding the give-aways, because everything seems really expensive to me.


I treat them the same as I did the more expensive stores in the UK - I go when the sales are on! Last year we bought a new set of china (an expensive Portugese brand) which had 60% off.

On Thursday my OH tried on a Tommy Hilfiger suit (good cut and quality fabric) which was reduced by over 50%. He said the jacket was slightly too tight so wouldn't buy it, although it looked fine to me. If it had been me I'd have bought it and lost a bit of weight, but that's men for you.

I bought my laptop from ECI too, it was quite cheap.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Older thread bump alert.

I was in Supersol today for the first time in some weeks. I tend to get the extra things there which Mercadona etc do not stock - namely curry sauces. I was somewhat gutted to find that they no longer stock them? It got worse than that, as the assistent told me that they have stopped stocking all imported food lines?

Not sure if others have found the same thing at Supersol? Will just have to go further afield now to Carrefour or Iceland for said imported food lines.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

el romeral said:


> Older thread bump alert.
> 
> I was in Supersol today for the first time in some weeks. I tend to get the extra things there which Mercadona etc do not stock - namely curry sauces. I was somewhat gutted to find that they no longer stock them? It got worse than that, as the assistent told me that they have stopped stocking all imported food lines?
> 
> Not sure if others have found the same thing at Supersol? Will just have to go further afield now to Carrefour or Iceland for said imported food lines.


Oh no, that's terrible news. I buy their Tiger Khan curry sauces and would miss them if they're no longer available. I will check in the Torre del Mar store (our small Supersol in Vélez never stocked imported food lines anyway) but if they have withdrawn them from sale I am going to Gibraltar in early March so will have to stock up at Morrisons. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was in Alhaurin de la Torre last week and up by the BP station at the Pinos end of town there was a huge new supermarket - I cant remember what it was called, but it wasnt one of the usual ones

Jo xxx


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

jojo said:


> I was in Alhaurin de la Torre last week and up by the BP station at the Pinos end of town there was a huge new supermarket - I cant remember what it was called, but it wasnt one of the usual ones
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, relatively new. Big ugly yellow buiding called Superco. Kind of like a down market version of Lidl - if that is possible


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the area, but I bet it's a Supeco. A Supeco has opened in my town in the last year, and it's big and yellow. It's a discount supermarket that's part of Carrefour. And yes, I'd agree that it's a down market version of Lidl.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

el romeral said:


> Older thread bump alert.
> 
> I was in Supersol today for the first time in some weeks. I tend to get the extra things there which Mercadona etc do not stock - namely curry sauces. I was somewhat gutted to find that they no longer stock them? It got worse than that, as the assistent told me that they have stopped stocking all imported food lines?
> 
> Not sure if others have found the same thing at Supersol? Will just have to go further afield now to Carrefour or Iceland for said imported food lines.


I am relieved to report that the branch of Supersol in Torre del Mar still has a full shelf of curry sauces (well, less the 2 jars I bought this afternoon) and also seems to be still fully stocked with all the other imported food items they always had.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

we use in no particular order; consum, mercadonna, lidl, and eurospar. fruit and veg comes off the market in our local pueblo.
our wine comes from the bodega at the same pueblo,
lidl are building a brand new store to replace the old one they knocked down several months ago. looks quite swish ( for lidl that is)


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> I am relieved to report that the branch of Supersol in Torre del Mar still has a full shelf of curry sauces (well, less the 2 jars I bought this afternoon) and also seems to be still fully stocked with all the other imported food items they always had.


That's fortunate. Maybe just our branch then and perhaps a reflection on how few ex pats there are around my area now?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

el romeral said:


> That's fortunate. Maybe just our branch then and perhaps a reflection on how few ex pats there are around my area now?


Quite possibly. Our branch of Supersol in Velez.Malaga has never stocked imported food items, because there aren't that many foreign residents, but then again it's much smaller than the Torre del Mar branch so doesn't have the same shelf space.


----------



## Moneysaver (Feb 8, 2016)

I have always shopped in Mercadona, it is by far the most varied! if you spend enough time searching there are many english dupes in there.


----------

